
Show HN: Windows Web 8 – Functional web mockup of Windows 8 - kishlayaj
https://github.com/kishlaya/Windows-Web-8/
======
kishlayaj
I made this project back in high school, when I had just begun to learn web
development. Honestly, it got me really excited when I first discovered that
developers are making such beautiful webpages through code (contrary to my
belief that all of this was done on Photoshop). So I also decided to learn
this skill - made some webpages to begin with. But my creativity bulbs were
sparkling and I thought of doing something different with what I had learnt so
far. Also, at that time, new UI designs like Material UI, Metro UI, were just
getting popular. Also, I had previously come across Windows 95 on browser. All
that inspired me to do this project.

Back then, this was the best I could do. But now perhaps I would like to add
more functionality to my Windows Web 8 and make it a better replica of an OS
on browser.

